# What is appropriate ventilation?



## mozkaynak (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello,

I am confused about the ventilation of the tarantula enclosures. I know that tarantulas do not need too much air to survive and some of the information sources on the internet recommends blocking some holes with tape to preserve the humidity. The author of the tarantula keeper's book once recommended having 18 small holes for my B. vagans.

Recently, I have decided to buy an arboreal and some tarantula keepers drew attention to good ventilation to avoid molt. 

My question is, how you know that the ventilation of enclosures is enough. I assume it is important that to have right enough ventilation (not too less and not too much).  

Any tips, suggestions and comments are appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimM (Dec 21, 2009)

We have differing approaches. I think many tend to over ventilate, and you'll hear much about "cross ventilation" which in my years doing this I frankly haven't found to be at all necessary, with avics or anything else.

I would do a search on Warpig, he has it right IMHO. I take more or less the same approach.

All that being said, if you're a newb, you're probably better erring on the side of more ventilation rather than less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ether Imp (Dec 21, 2009)

If you're attempting to preserve moisture you want less ventilation. The tarantulas in and of themselves do not require a lot of air. Just be sure you do not completely seal off their enclosure as they will eventually suffocate.

Several small holes, or a few larger (less than dime sized) fitted with a screen mesh should be more than sufficient.

That said.. For NW terrestrial species from dry climates, you can never have "too much" ventilation, as it prevents mold from forming.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 21, 2009)

It's really a balance you just have to get a feeling for. As for the Avic ventilation debate, having plenty of cross-ventilation gives you a wider margin for error with moisture. You can go low-vent but then it's *critical* that you don't overwater. Bearing that in mind it's always better to give hi cross-vent advice to a newb than to suggest low-vent. I don't think older Avics really need the high humidity (like, 80%) that many people say. They just need regular mistings to bask in until it dissipates, drinking water (usually on the walls works best) and they need to not be aridly dry. I think they can thrive at say, 60% with regular mistings but 30% would probably kill them in a few of weeks.

Th slings, well, they need more care.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 2, 2016)

If you don't do cross ventelation couldn't you just use some isopods as springtails? I use them in a lot of my more humid ts enclosures. I've always thought cross ventelation was a little over done but at the same time I don't have any that so call require it.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Sep 2, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If you don't do cross ventelation couldn't you just use some isopods as springtails? I use them in a lot of my more humid ts enclosures. I've always thought cross ventelation was a little over done but at the same time I don't have any that so call require it.


Super old thread but I will respond. Ventilation and clean up crews are two completely separate topics. Air needs to be circulated/transferred through an enclosure to prevent build up of unwanted gasses and to replenish oxygen. Can specimens survive in enclosures with poor ventilation? Yes, but the animal will benefit far more and even thrive with optimum ventilation and proper conditions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Sep 2, 2016)

*Sees thread date* 


*pulls out sword*

*commits seppuku*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Sep 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> *Sees thread date*
> 
> 
> *pulls out sword*
> ...


See my comment.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hennibbale (Sep 2, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> *Sees thread date*
> 
> 
> *pulls out sword*
> ...


OI MATE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Sep 2, 2016)

This thread doesn't contain mold yet so I will respond too.  I like the idea of putting more holes than you think you will need.  It is easy to block some holes but hard to add them later.  But for people who care a lot about appearance on a presentation setup this may not be good.


----------



## Maxwell09 (Feb 14, 2021)

, uh im sorry for commenting on an old thread and I cant remove it so ig ill wait for the mods, sorry.


----------

